# Lyx/Latex: Kein Output mit pdflatex/ps

## danvari

Hallo!

ich verwende lyx um meine latex dokumente zu schreiben. nun habe ich folgendes problem: ich bekomme kein output!

beispiel: ich öffne ein neues dokument und schreibe "test" hinein. ich kann mittels "Ansicht/Postscript" mir die datei anschauen. funktioniert. wenn ich auf "Ansicht/PDF*" klicke, erhalte ich folgende fehlermeldung:

Die Datei existiert nicht:

/tmp/...../.....pdf

im latex-protokoll steht folgendes:

```
!pdfTeX error: pdflatex (file ecrm1000): Font ecrm1000 at 600 not found

 ==> Fatal error occurred, no output PDF file produced!
```

setze ich noch ein paar umlaute in das editierfenster hinein, also z.b. "testöäü", so bekomme ich auch keinen output bei Postscript mehr. ich habe schon alles mögliche versucht, weitere pakete installieren, die kodierung zu ändern (von standard über UTF8 zu iso)-> keine änderung.

habe ich sogar mathematische formeln in meiner datei, erhalte ich so eine meldung:

```
!pdfTeX error: pdflatex (file ecti1000): Font ecti1000 at 600 not found

 ==> Fatal error occurred, no output PDF file produced!
```

das heisst, hier findet er eine andere datei nicht, aber ich weiss nicht wo ich diese dateien finden kann :-\.

```
[I] app-text/texlive

     Available versions:  2007-r3 2008 {X cjk context cyrillic detex doc dvi2tty extra games graphics humanities jadetex linguas_af linguas_ar linguas_bg linguas_bn linguas_bo linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en linguas_en_GB linguas_eo linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hr linguas_hsb linguas_hu linguas_hy linguas_id linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ko linguas_la linguas_ml linguas_mn linguas_nl linguas_no linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_sk linguas_sl linguas_sr linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_vi linguas_zh music omega png pstricks publishers science tex4ht truetype xetex xindy xml}

     Installed versions:  2008(19:17:24 23.04.2009)(X linguas_de png science truetype xml -cjk -context -cyrillic -detex -doc -dvi2tty -extra -games -graphics -humanities -jadetex -linguas_af -linguas_ar -linguas_bg -linguas_bn -linguas_bo -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_el -linguas_en -linguas_en_GB -linguas_eo -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fi -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hr -linguas_hsb -linguas_hu -linguas_hy -linguas_id -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_la -linguas_ml -linguas_mn -linguas_nl -linguas_no -linguas_pl -linguas_pt -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_sk -linguas_sl -linguas_sr -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_vi -linguas_zh -music -omega -pstricks -publishers -tex4ht -xetex -xindy)

     Homepage:            http://tug.org/texlive/

     Description:         A complete TeX distribution

```

konnte auch nichts dazu finden leider :-\.

----------

## Knieper

Geht's mit dvi? Hast Du texlive-fontsrecommended installiert? Geht pdflatex ohne LyX? (Läuft cups?)

----------

